# Hold down knobs



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I need some hold down knobs to secure fixtures on my table saw sled and also on the CNC to secure stock to be machined. But I don't want to buy any so figured I'd make some out of 1/2" MDF. This was my first time to use the circular pattern capabilities in Fusion 360 to create the grips and it works like it is suppose to so that's a good thing. These were fun to make so I made 20 of them - 12 in 2.5" diameter and 8 in 1.5" diameter. Some will have brass threaded 1/4-20 inserts and some will have hex head 1/4-20 bolts. The video below shows cutting the hex recess into four of the knobs.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Man, i want a cnc machine... They look so fun. Course, id need a mill instead of a router


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Enjoyed the video on the Knobs. Checked your Youtube site and also enjoyed the guitar playing as well. Good job!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, Mark! I really need to get back to adding videos to the YouTube site. It's been over a year since my last video although I regularly post short videos to FB and Instagram.


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

Is mdf going to be durable enough,compared to soft maple or baltic birch ply?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> Is mdf going to be durable enough,compared to soft maple or baltic birch ply?


Good enough, yes. I made that video in 2016 and I'm still using them although the next batch I made were Maple and Walnut but the MDF is holding up just fine.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

MDF is used a lot on CNC's...If MDF is used in small pieces it's pretty sound..


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Has anyone here used one of these:




A friend told me about it. It looks very intriguing.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

yomanbill said:


> Has anyone here used one of these:


I think there may be a few guys over at Router Forums who have uesd one (or own one).


----------

